# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Phay ảnh trên mica gắn đèn

## khanhucay

Xin chào các tiền bối.
 Nhờ các bạn bày giúp mình cách phay hình ảnh lên mica để gắn đèn, chẳng hạn hình Phật Quan Âm Bồ Tát, mình có xem qua nhiều Video chỉ cách tạo file 3D trên Artcam nhưng chỉ phay nổi trên gỗ hoặc nhôm không tìm thấy bài hướng dẫn phay chìm trên Mica, các tiền bối nhính chút thời gian chỉu giúp mình, mình cám ơn rất nhiều. 

Thân chào tất cả!

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Mika bác nên dùng máy laser thì hay hơn. Chứ làm cnc thì lâu lắm, mà theo em thì cũng ko đẹp nữa.

----------

khanhucay

----------


## nhatson

> Xin chào các tiền bối.
>  Nhờ các bạn bày giúp mình cách phay hình ảnh lên mica để gắn đèn, chẳng hạn hình Phật Quan Âm Bồ Tát, mình có xem qua nhiều Video chỉ cách tạo file 3D trên Artcam nhưng chỉ phay nổi trên gỗ hoặc nhôm không tìm thấy bài hướng dẫn phay chìm trên Mica, các tiền bối nhính chút thời gian chỉu giúp mình, mình cám ơn rất nhiều. 
> 
> Thân chào tất cả!


cụ dựng nồi rồi invert là nó thành chìm thôi

----------

khanhucay

----------


## nhatson

> Mika bác nên dùng máy laser thì hay hơn. Chứ làm cnc thì lâu lắm, mà theo em thì cũng ko đẹp nữa.


khắc 3d trên meca em e là laser ko hiệu suất bằng, dùng router với nhiều spindle thì laser chết về sản lượng và chi phí gia công

----------

khanhucay

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Ah. Em không đọc kỹ. Tưởng chỉ khắc đơn thuần nên mới khuyên dùng máy laser

----------

khanhucay

----------


## nhatson



----------

khanhucay

----------


## conga

Cái này có phải đục lõm xuống ko bác nhatson

----------

khanhucay, ngocanhld2802, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

đục lõm, nhưng khi nhìn thì là mặt ko có đục  :Smile:

----------

conga, khanhucay

----------


## DuyManhBk

Cái hay xài trong gia công mica là gia công 2D, V bit với kiểu gia công 3D Subtract. 
Khối 3D nổi bác chỉ cần chọn Subtract trên ArtCam là nó chìm ấy mà. Kiểu gia công 3D trên mica là gia công mặt sau, nhưng nhìn từ mặt trước nên trong 1 số trường hợp cần lật hình lại.

----------

CKD, duongfm, khanhucay

----------


## nhatson

Em thấy đầy vết dao khắc , vbit thì làm sao có vết dao ngag được ợ

----------


## DuyManhBk

> Em thấy đầy vết dao khắc , vbit thì làm sao có vết dao ngag được ợ


Thì cái hình của bác ConGa ở trên là khắc 3D Subtract mà bác. V Bit là trường hợp khác nữa.

----------


## CKD

> 


Như cái ảnh này thì engraving thôi.. khắc từ từ mà xuống.

----------

conga

----------


## khanhucay

Cám ơn các huynh rất nhiều mình đã chỉnh được cho nó chìm rồi mừng ghê, có 1 vấn đề nhờ các huynh tư vấn nửa là hiện tại đang dùng dao phay ngón 1mm để phay cái bảng chữ nhưng khi phay hình nó không đẹp ko mịn, các huynh chỉ giúp mình cách set sao khắc 3.715 * 0,2 * 30 độ thì set thông sô như thế nào trong artcam , cám ơn các huynh nhiều rất nhiều.

----------


## nhanttri

bác nhatson có thể cho em biết cái đế có đèn đó mua ở đâu không ạ

----------


## katerman

Khắc mica thì lấy đối xứng trục Y để được hàng chữ, lấy đối xứng trục Z để âm vào, mình cài đặt bước 0.6 tốc độ tầm 1m/p, với dao 3.15-0.2, dao 4li thì bước 0.8, phải tưới nguội hoặc dùng khí nén để tránh cháy mica, tốc độ trục chính mình để tầm 8000v/p

----------


## vusvus

Cái này bạn tìm bác Vũ Thành là trùm khắc mica, mua mica thì tìm mica xịn chứ mica dỏm khắc bị chảy ra hết

----------


## ITlangtu

> 


Bác nhat son cho em hỏi cái đế mica mua ở đâu ợ. cám ơn bác.

----------


## Nam CNC

cái đế đó làm thôi chứ mua đâu ra , cũng dễ làm mà.... phay cái rãnh , khoan lổ 5mm cho đèn bố trí xong dán vào tấm khác làm cái đế rồi nhét miếng mica vào là xong mà , nhớ cắt đường viền bên ngoài mica bằng laser cho bóng đẹp thì ánh sáng truyền qua sáng hơn

----------


## CKD

Cái chân đế, hình như có bán. Ở đâu thì không rỏ.

----------


## vtco05

> Như cái ảnh này thì engraving thôi.. khắc từ từ mà xuống.


Khác laser hình 3D làm sao hả bác? Laser mình chỉ khắc 2D thôi

----------


## rypnd

Khắc mica phải tưới nước liên tục mới đẹp, vừa chống chảy mica vừa giúp tách phoi ra khỏi phôi

----------


## vtco05

bác nào biết chổ bán cái đèn led để chiếu lên mika như trong hình không cho mình xin đia chỉ với

----------


## kenlucky91

nên dùng máy laser thì hay hơn

----------

